# Another froggie(toad?) in the greenhouse



## bcostello (Nov 28, 2010)

This critter and her gang love to lay zillions of eggs in the rain barrels in the spring. I have to commit mass ovacide.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 28, 2010)

Frogs are truly magnificent creatures. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree... those creatures are fascinating. Unfortunatly a lot of people are afraid of them!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish I have a green house with them too


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Gray Treefrog (not a toad in this case).

I have one I see periodically in mine too. And a couple of toads that have been fairly active recently.


----------



## lindafrog (Nov 28, 2010)

If you have too many , please send them to me.We rarely see the gray treefrogs. Love those froggi and toads. My three toads keep the greenhouse almost pest free. 
Robin, if you are reading this -- toad has already called dibs and is wintering in his very own toad stool! I put some NZSM in it to cozy it up.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you take the eggs out of the rain barrels and put them into a small pond or puddle somewhere? It's a shame to let all those potential tree frogs go to waste. Or at least cover the barrels with a screen to stop the frogs from going there?


----------



## bcostello (Nov 28, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Can you take the eggs out of the rain barrels and put them into a small pond or puddle somewhere? It's a shame to let all those potential tree frogs go to waste. Or at least cover the barrels with a screen to stop the frogs from going there?



I put some of them in the little creek right behind the greenhouse. The noise they make at night is almost deafening.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmmm, I hear them calling in the evening and during the day, but not so much at night. Other frogs, like Green Frogs, American Toads, Leopard Frogs and Peepers sing at night around here.

Here's a good link to listen to different frog calls:
http://www.cmnh.org/site/ResearchandCollections/VertebrateZoology/Research/IndexFrogCalls.aspx


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool! I love frogs. Wish I had some. And a greenhouse for them to live in too.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

Very toad like. Yes please try to save them; our environment is making it very difficult to remain alive.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 28, 2010)

The grey treefrog is the main treefrog found in NY state....the other is the spring peeper. They are great...and breed in any ditch or puddle they can find. I used to scoop the tadpoles out of a plant nursey drainage ditch and let the froglets go in my garden....doubt that any of them made it.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you for sharing this with us...!! It is quite remarkable in colour...!!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

*My frogs were out today*

I tipped over a plant and found the treefrog, and for some reason the toad was just out and about today.




It was kind of chilly in the GH today, and after I picked him up it was hard to get him off my hand.




I haven't seen the toads climbing up on stuff before.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2010)

The toad was quite happy in your nice, warm hand!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

cute.


----------

